# Sandbar Type Spot in Pensacola?



## alovell (May 22, 2017)

*Sandbar/Raft-Up Spot in Pensacola?*

Hello all,

We moved our boat down to my parents' house in Pace last month, and have since been out twice trying to familiarize ourselves with the area. 

We've spent the past 6 years boating on Lake Lanier, where we have always had a 'party cove,' where 80% of the boats on the lake spend their afternoons rafted up and showing off loud stereos/generally having a good time.

The two times we've been out, we checked around the inlet and in Little Sabine (both areas where I expected to be congested ares) and both were dead.

Just looking for tips on awesome ideas to anchor/beach and enjoy the afternoon with other boaters/like minded folks; would appreciate any tips/suggestion...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fort McRee


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Escribano Point, Go launch at Marquis Basin and go south, can't miss it on the weekends. It's in Milton a lil closer to you

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ft McRee, we'll be out there both Saturday and Sunday this week. Heading to Robinson Island on Friday.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

alovell said:


> We've spent the past 6 years boating on Lake Lanier, where we have always had a 'party cove,' where 80% of the boats on the lake spend their afternoons rafted up and showing off loud stereos/generally having a good time...


Spent a week last summer there at this place:

https://www.vrbo.com/805033?CID=a_c...7&utm_campaign=10859114_j30gzwdk3h00lvbh001o9

I know what you are talking about the crowded coves there.
Fort McRae is what you are looking for.


----------



## alovell (May 22, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the tips guys! 

We'll be out Sat and Sun this weekend- more party Saturday when it's just the gf and I. Swing by and say hey if you see a couple that pretends they know what they're doing running a GA registered Bayliner.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Your in luck the swingers and nudists do a raft up down past Portofino every Memorial day weekend. The stuff you will see when your fishing to the East


----------



## alovell (May 22, 2017)

BananaTom said:


> Spent a week last summer there at this place:
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/805033?CID=a_cj...7&utm_campaign=10859114_j30gzwdk3h00lvbh001o9
> 
> ...



Very nice place, I recognize it. :thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Pensacola beach is where the party is at this weekend


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Plenty of raft up spots - Escrabino/Skivans point and Ft. McRae as others have mentioned. There's also spots to the east of Portofino called Big Sabine and then there's Little Sabine to the west of Pensacola beach - but, Little Sabine really hits is big during Blue Angels weekend (the water is greener there during this event though, so be aware of that.)

To the west is the area called Gumbo Key near the Alabama Pass and there is also Pirates Cove.

To the east in Destin in Crab Island where they have the best chicken fights known to man.

Regardless of the areas, arrive early and plan to stay late. Pace yourself and last of all enjoy the show.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> To the west is the area called Gumbo Key near the Alabama Pass and there is also Pirates Cove.


Gumbo Key is an event. Bird Island and Robinson Island are the big hangouts. Now they are starting to trickle over to Walker Island and ruin the grass flats.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Gumbo Key is an event. Bird Island and Robinson Island are the big hangouts. Now they are starting to trickle over to Walker Island and ruin the grass flats.


OK...I only went there once for the event. Just thought the area was called Gumbo Key. My Bad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

60hertz said:


> OK...I only went there once for the event. Just thought the area was called Gumbo Key. My Bad.


How warm was the water?:shifty:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> How warm was the water?:shifty:


'Bout 98.6 on a slack tide.....


----------

